# Windows Vista Ultimate Retail



## bigrich0086

Not in use on any computer.

Both Discs are included along with product key.

$75 shipped. If wanting Insurance add $2.00


----------



## bigrich0086

Still here


----------



## bigrich0086

bump


----------



## 87dtna

Only 32 bit or is 64 bit disc in there too?


----------



## bigrich0086

Both Discs are included, their stacked when in the case


----------



## bigrich0086

Price change


----------



## dellxps420

bigrich0086 said:


> Price change



ill just want the 64bit ill swap you


----------



## bigrich0086

dellxps420 said:


> ill just want the 64bit ill swap you



Not swapping anything


----------



## dellxps420

bigrich0086 said:


> Not swapping anything



tbh you aint getting a sale lol


----------



## bigrich0086

dellxps420 said:


> tbh you aint getting a sale lol



Wasnt Selling anything to you, your international


----------



## wolfeking

I may be interested in it. Ill message on payday if you still have it.


----------



## bigrich0086

Sold on ebay


----------

